# Would you rather



## Brandy456 (Jan 18, 2008)

The way you play this is you give two options and say would you rather, The next person can only pick one so it makes it dificult.

Would you rather Shave your head. Or wear only yellow for a year?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd rather shave my head.

Would you rather run for a mile, or cuddle a cockroach?


----------



## haxela (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd rather run until my legs fell off than cuddle a cockroach! Ew!

Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 19, 2008)

Deaf

I cant stand not being able to see.



Would you rather live in the dump yard for a month or lick the bottom of a homles persons foot


----------



## Roxie (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm. Hard One. I think I would lick the homeless persons foot. 


Would you rather be trapped in a Tigers cage for 20 min. or have the stomach flu(includes throwing up) for two months?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

I pick the stomach flu. If you want to know why, just ask me - I'd be more than happy to share.

Would you rather eat dog feces or rabbit feces (equal amounts of each)? (I know...gross!)


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

Stomach flu..Atleast I'll live. 

Would you rather..

Everything you buy free for ever...Or ... 100,000$ (1 hundred thousand)


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd definitely rather everything being free forever. I could do some major shopping!

Would you rather eat an insect or a grease-laden burger?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

Burger

Would you rather 

Swab the inside of a dirty oven and eat it OR Drink toilette water


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd rather swab the oven and make it my nighttime snack. Ew!

Would you rather be stung by a bee or bit by a dog?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

Bee

Would you rather a dog or cat.


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd rather a dog as I'm allergic to cats.

Would you rather be frostbitten or sunburned?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2008)

Frostbitten, I am a huge skin cancer risk being so pale .

Would you rather have to dance in front of 1000 people, or fart in front of someone you just met.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Dance. I already dance in front of 500! What is 500 more?

Would you rather fall into a cactus or swim in a river infested with mosquitos?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2008)

Cactus for sure!

Would you rather be the president of a large country for a week, or spend a week on a tropical island?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Spend a week on a tropical island!

Would you rather be homeless or live in water all your life?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

How do you live in water...I pick that anyways

Would you rather be in chage of 1,000,000 (not yours) or be a well known and well hated person


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

UH well known and well hated.

Would you rather live with monkeys or eat your own poop


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2008)

I've already lived with my brother, so I'm well used to monkeys. I choose monkeys .

Would you rather cook my dinner, or polish my shoes?


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmm, well I'm not good at cooking and I'd have to say polish your shoes.



Would you rather:


Live a life without buns or never know anyone from RO and never heard of RO.


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 20, 2008)

*gasp* soo hard, I guess never heard/no of anyone on RO, at least I could still enjoy rabbits


----------



## Roxie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmmmm if i didnt have a bun I guess I wouldnt be on here! So i guess live life with no buns! ***hides under bag**:embarrassed:

Would you rather be elctricuted or burned?


----------



## haxela (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I'll go with the electrocution. I have an aversion to burning.

Would you rather live alone or with a whole bunch of people in only one room?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 21, 2008)

Alone.

Would you rather eat a candle or live in a tree?


----------



## Greta (Jan 21, 2008)

Living in a tree would be cool, so I'll choose that. Although I _have_ eaten a candle before...


Would you rather be under permanent house arrest or homeless?


----------



## haxela (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd rather be under permanent house arrest.

Would you rather eatice cream or hot dogs for the rest of your life?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Hot Dogs. Atleast there's nutritional value =P

Would you rather have lived in Ancient Rome or Ancient Egypt?


----------



## haxela (Jan 22, 2008)

I pick ancient Rome. I'm not one for the desert.

Would you rather go back in time or flash forward to the future?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 22, 2008)

HMMM Go back in time to when I was born. I was such a cute baby!


Would you rather drink sewer water the rest of you life or be homeless?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 22, 2008)

Crap,Double Post


----------



## haxela (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess I'd drink the sewer water. Yucky thought though.

Wouldyou rather eat insects only for the rest of your life or not eat at all?


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 22, 2008)

not eat at all...

would you rather live with your parents or your inlaws?


----------



## haxela (Jan 22, 2008)

Can I pick my inlaws even though I don't have any? I DON'T want to live with my parents.

Would you rather be morbidly obese or skeletal?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 22, 2008)

Skeltal..More easier to gain weight then lose it.

Would you rather swim a mile or run it.


----------



## haxela (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd rather swim the mile than run it. I'm not a lover of running.

Would you rather lose your arms or your legs if necessary?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmm, if I had legs at least I could still walk around and stuff, but it would be really hard to work any job without arms. I guess I'd pick no legs! Really though I'd prefer to keep my arms and legs 

Would you rather hold a tarantula or a centipede?


----------



## haxela (Jan 22, 2008)

Yuck. Ew. Gross. I guess tarantula- less legs. Ew. Yuck. Gross.

Would you rather be bald or have permanent lice?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 23, 2008)

Bald! At least people will talk to me!

Would you rather live in McDonald's or a trashcan?


----------



## Greta (Jan 23, 2008)

Trashcan! You could make a pretty cool little hangout in a dumpster, me thinks.

Edited to add question 

Would you rather be able to fly or able to breathe underwater?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 23, 2008)

Ooh, fun! I want to fly!

Would you rather be invisible or be able to time travel?


----------



## haxela (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd rather be invisible for sure.

Would you rather lose your sense of smell or your sense of sight?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Sense of smell. I couldn't survive without sight.

Would you rather watch a sunrise or a sunset?


----------



## okiron (Jan 23, 2008)

Depends on which way I'm traveling 

Ok seriously, sunset because I live on the west coast, it's pretty to watch it drown into the ocean.

Would you rather have breadsticks for legs or a carrot for your nose?


----------



## haxela (Jan 23, 2008)

Can the breadsticks be thin ones? Ha ha! I pick breadsticks for legs. 

Would you rather pick someone else's nose or rub their feet in between their toes?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd pick the feet.



Would you rather a spa maniqure or hair syle


----------



## haxela (Jan 23, 2008)

Typically, I'd go for the manicure/pedicure. But lately my hair's a mess. I'll take the hair styling.

Would you rather eat rotten meat or drink a glass of spoiled milk?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would take a small bite of the meat

Would you rather a trip to Jamaica or Cuba?


----------



## haxela (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd rather go to Jamaica.

Would you rather live in sub-zero temperatures or where it was 120-degrees and humid every day?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 23, 2008)

The cold one

Would you rather wear all denim (undies, Socks everything) for the rest of your life or eat a grass hopper


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 24, 2008)

Wear Demin.

Would you rather live the country life or the city life?


----------



## haxela (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I'd really love living in the country despite living in the city right now and for most of my life.

Would you rather become a nudist or wear itchy wool every day for the rest of your life?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 24, 2008)

HMMMM . . . Probably wear itchy wool. 

Would you rather sit in the rain for a week and not move or have a permanant line across you face?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rain..If i can e in shorts and a tee ( i hate getting full clothing wet)

Free food for the rest of your life or...Another bunny.


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2008)

This one's easy! I pick the free bunny!

Would you rather sleep in a cardboard box for the rest of your life or lose your hair forever?

<3 Alexah


----------

